# Pokemon Prism - The Latest Pokemon RomHack Finally Finished



## Chary (Oct 12, 2016)

My gosh... I remember when this project started back on Pokecommunity. Last time I played it, was probably a beta/alpha back in 2010. I'll have to finally try out the final version.


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 12, 2016)

Chary said:


> My gosh... I remember when this project started back on Pokecommunity. Last time I played it, was probably a beta/alpha back in 2010. I'll have to finally try out the final version.


Let's just hope the same thing that happened to pokemon uranium doesn't happen to this.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 12, 2016)

Ooh! Another Pokemon fangame that I can't wait to see taken down because of Nintendo!


----------



## xtheman (Oct 12, 2016)

This looks fun. I love how it took G/S/C style.


----------



## MegaV2 (Oct 12, 2016)

Holy shit I've been waiting years for this one. Really hard to believe that it's a romhack of GSC and not a full fan game.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 12, 2016)

In before takedown,
Because Nintendo can't allow good things.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 12, 2016)

Oh a new fan Pokemon game?
Brb, let me redirect this to Nintendo.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 12, 2016)

But whatever, it looks cool.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Oct 12, 2016)

As long as it's just the patch and not a prepatched rom, it's technically ok as its not directly using copyrighted content (beyond the title). Still won't stop Nintendo from trying to get it taken down.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Oct 12, 2016)

Taken down in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## driverdis (Oct 12, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Let's just hope the same thing that happened to pokemon uranium doesn't happen to this.



It will be worse, Nintendo can send a C&D letter any time before December and nobody will be able to play this, whereas Uranium was already out when it was pulled.


----------



## Chary (Oct 12, 2016)

People are expecting this to be taken down, probably because of the Metroid and Uranium fangames, but at the same time, romhacks have been around for ages. Nintendo can go after it all they want, but a rom patch, by technicality, is different from a flat-out fan game, built on an engine with likeness to Nintendo's IPs.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 12, 2016)

wait this is a fangame or a romhack?


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Oct 12, 2016)

BlueFox gui said:


> wait this is a fangame or a romhack?


romhack

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I played the beta . now I cant wait to play this . now if only amethyst would release episode 16 for pokemon reborn I could die happy


----------



## Arras (Oct 12, 2016)

Yeah, if it's just a really extensive romhack, it'll probably be fine. They're quite different from fangames in that sense.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 12, 2016)

3 days till this gets a DMCA, a week at most


----------



## LuxerWap (Oct 12, 2016)

HOLY CRAP!!! I REMEMBER THAT GAME!!! I never finished it. I didn't know it was still in alpha/beta when I downloaded it. Look's pretty great!

When it comes out as a patch, I'll would inject that game into the GBC Virtual Console! Playing it on phones and computers is nice, but they lack one thing from each other.

PC: It's not on the go. Even with a laptop, it's uncomfortable!

Phones/Tablets: Virtual controls suck! I'm sorry, I tried to defend the controls as much as I could, but they do suck. Even if you have a controller, You gotta set your phone/tablet somewhere and connect your controller via bluetooth in order to play.

3DS: It's on the go and it has buttons! 3DS FTW mates!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 12, 2016)

LuxerWap said:


> HOLY CRAP!!! I REMEMBER THAT GAME!!! I never finished it. I didn't know it was still in alpha/beta when I downloaded it. Look's pretty great!
> 
> When it comes out as a patch, I'll would inject that game into the GBC Virtual Console! Playing it on phones and computers is nice, but they lack one thing from each other.
> 
> ...


what about the many other portables that have a GBA emulator? like the psp? and the vita?


----------



## LuxerWap (Oct 12, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> what about the many other portables that have a GBA emulator? like the psp? and the vita?


Oh!

Uh...3DS, PSP, and Vita FTW!!!


----------



## eduall (Oct 12, 2016)

wow this is amazing !  the best PokeFan game!


----------



## xtheman (Oct 12, 2016)

LuxerWap said:


> HOLY CRAP!!! I REMEMBER THAT GAME!!! I never finished it. I didn't know it was still in alpha/beta when I downloaded it. Look's pretty great!
> 
> When it comes out as a patch, I'll would inject that game into the GBC Virtual Console! Playing it on phones and computers is nice, but they lack one thing from each other.
> 
> ...


No. Their is no beating playing it on a real gameboy color with a gameboy flashcart.


----------



## LuxerWap (Oct 12, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> No. Their is no beating playing it on a real gameboy color with a gameboy flashcart.


Those exists?! Wow!

#GameBoyMasterRace


----------



## xtheman (Oct 12, 2016)

LuxerWap said:


> Those exists?! Wow!
> 
> #GameBoyMasterRace


They do
https://krikzz.com/store/home/8-everdrive-gb.html


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 12, 2016)

and this time, the maps aren't basically still identical to the original world map and stuff?


----------



## migles (Oct 12, 2016)

what a bummer, got me all excited for nothing...
release in december... nintendo has more than enough time to send a C&D...
now i am all hyped and sad at same time... i don't like hope 

and seriously... character costumization on pokemon crystal hack?
woa.... that is some serious business!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 12, 2016)

Chary said:


> People are expecting this to be taken down, probably because of the Metroid and Uranium fangames, but at the same time, romhacks have been around for ages. Nintendo can go after it all they want, but a rom patch, by technicality, is different from a flat-out fan game, built on an engine with likeness to Nintendo's IPs.


I remember a rom hack getting a cease and desist order from square enix before. Chrono trigger crimson echos. I was excited about the game, cause i have no idea why a game in such popular demand gets disbanded for poor reasons like. "Well you have no right to do this" I mean is just how things are, now no chrono trigger resurection, no chrono trigger crimson echos which was supposed to be a sequal in spirit successor, and no STREETS OF RAGE REMAKE.

Well if they want money for these things why not just make a game people will buy? If they just do these things then maybe there will be less reason to have people make a fan game or rom hack. But people do it for fun and hobbies. Test the skill of their programming, create a new vision of the game they wanted to play, i mean sure it maybe based on another person's idea but is still open to something nice, maybe hire them as a full time partner, Sega seem to have a nice thing going with the steam sega community where rom hacks are not legit thing, and look at the christan whitehead, rom hacker made a game engine that makes sega money, seem like some developers have problems embrassing their community fan work than trying to destory it like konami had. 

 Resurrestion
 Crimson echos


----------



## 0x40 (Oct 12, 2016)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> As long as it's just the patch and not a prepatched rom, it's technically ok as its not directly using copyrighted content (beyond the title). Still won't stop Nintendo from trying to get it taken down.


A patch isn't always safe from being taken down, either. If the patch itself contains copyrighted assets, like sprites of Pokémon from other generations, then it still infringes their copyright.


----------



## Thunder Kai (Oct 12, 2016)

>inb4 gets letter from Nintendo


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Oct 12, 2016)

Is there any reason they couldn't shut their mouths till December?

Nice way to waste time and not have anyone enjoy it.


----------



## mgrev (Oct 12, 2016)

Download it before it gets taken down. Remember last time?


----------



## CathyRina (Oct 12, 2016)

All this game need is a Luxray and Lucario and I'm sold


----------



## dpad_5678 (Oct 12, 2016)

Holy shit. This feels like an official Trailer. Cheers to the devs!


----------



## driverdis (Oct 12, 2016)

mgrev said:


> Download it before it gets taken down. Remember last time?



won't matter, the official release is December so it will be killed before any links are even available.


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 12, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> ​
> Renown Pokemon romhacker, Koolboyman has finally finished development on his nearly 8 year old Pokemon fan game, Pokemon Prism. To celebrate, a trailer has been released, and it has been revealed that the full version of the romhack will be available to download this December!​There is also a Twitch Plays Pokemon Prism stream which you can watch here in order to see some gameplay footage.
> ​ Website



I'm confused, is this a fan game or a ROM hack? Both are impressive but they are very different things.


----------



## sliver123 (Oct 12, 2016)

Maybe they will have ''secret host upload site'' i saw  some sites that have links that till now still  worked without anyone knowing.


----------



## DKB (Oct 12, 2016)

I wonder how much times people are going to repeat "Taken down" comments.


----------



## Ericzander (Oct 12, 2016)

I would be shocked if there was a takedown notice.  This is just a romhack.  It's not a full blown new game.  There are tons of them out there (I even made a few myself) and Nintendo rarely cares.  This is a different story than Uranium.


----------



## N a t (Oct 12, 2016)

This looks interesting. Personally I prefer the GBA/DS style sprites to the super old ones but I love how it's modern yet still old-school. Nostalgia!

Hopefully it can survive until official release.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 12, 2016)

Since a lot of people are confused about whether this is a game or a ROMhack, I've changed the title to reflect it is indeed a romhack. 

Anyways, looks neat, I also remember when this was being worked on way back when. I might grab it when it releases, assuming Nintendo doesn't take it down.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Oct 12, 2016)

Rom hacks are technically mods, and Nintendo doesn't give a shit. Trust me.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 12, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I remember a rom hack getting a cease and desist order from square enix before. Chrono trigger crimson echos. I was excited about the game, cause i have no idea why a game in such popular demand gets disbanded for poor reasons like. "Well you have no right to do this" I mean is just how things are, now no chrono trigger resurection, no chrono trigger crimson echos which was supposed to be a sequal in spirit successor, and no STREETS OF RAGE REMAKE.
> 
> Well if they want money for these things why not just make a game people will buy? If they just do these things then maybe there will be less reason to have people make a fan game or rom hack. But people do it for fun and hobbies. Test the skill of their programming, create a new vision of the game they wanted to play, i mean sure it maybe based on another person's idea but is still open to something nice, maybe hire them as a full time partner, Sega seem to have a nice thing going with the steam sega community where rom hacks are not legit thing, and look at the christan whitehead, rom hacker made a game engine that makes sega money, seem like some developers have problems embrassing their community fan work than trying to destory it like konami had.
> 
> ...


Oh god I remember this. That was frustrating. Thankfully a leaked beta popped and someone else continued the project as Flame of Eternity.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Oct 12, 2016)

Never heard about that Streets of Rage remake which is surprising since it's my most favorite beat em up ever. That's the first time I've heard of Sega's being against any fan thing ever.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 12, 2016)

Romhacks don't normally see DMCA notices, folks. Tired of seeing the same shit on every new post.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Oct 13, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Oh god I remember this. That was frustrating. Thankfully a leaked beta popped and someone else continued the project as Flame of Eternity.


Crimson Echoes also propped itself up as something much bigger than it was, and i remember there being some questions as to the legitimacy of the takedown notice in the first place. I'm of the opinion that at least one of the devs realized how terrible it was and tried to stop it from seeing the light of day, so as not to embarrass himself. The writing was on par with Twilight and the difficulty scaling was broken, both in the leaked builds and what I saw of FoE; the music was as close to a redeeming feature as it had.

Also, didn't FoE end up veering way away from what Crimson Echoes would've been anyways? Or am I thinking of something else?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 13, 2016)

Memoir said:


> Romhacks don't normally see DMCA notices, folks. Tired of seeing the same shit on every new post.


if you think nintendo wouldn't hesitate to take this down after their takedown record lately than your wrong. nintendo have turned into real c***s lately as bad as appl$ suing people for using an apple in their logo. the new ceo means business


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 13, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> if you think nintendo wouldn't hesitate to take this down after their takedown record lately than your dead wrong they will and can go after rom racks. so better download the game while you can.


Just like with Last Impact? Oh.. Wait....


----------



## Xygrid (Oct 13, 2016)

Can I still pre-order on Amazon?  Is there a collectors version? With a real platinum cartridge or something like that?


----------



## cearp (Oct 13, 2016)

yeah just because this would be a patch doesn't mean it doesn't contain copyrighted stuff - either way, i'm sure if it has been in the works for 8 years this is going to get released C&D or not.
if i was doing something like that, don't have any contact information = nothing to send a C&D to lol.
it's not like sending a warning to a real company with an address who is infringing your IP - we are just users on a site.


xtheman166 said:


> No. Their is no beating playing it on a real gameboy color with a gameboy flashcart.


how can something with backlight not beat the gbc that doesn't have backlight?
but sure i can imagine it would be nice to play on gbc. - would this rom even work on real hardware, it seems a very extensive hack!


----------



## Sliter (Oct 13, 2016)

wow this is huge o_o
Soon(TM) in aliexpress you can order your phisical verstion XD


----------



## Jayro (Oct 13, 2016)

Don't worry guys, when this comes out, I'll download it, re-upload it with a 1MB dummy file to avoid copyright flags, and put it into my sig with the other fan projects.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 13, 2016)

cearp said:


> how can something with backlight not beat the gbc that doesn't have backlight?
> but sure i can imagine it would be nice to play on gbc. - would this rom even work on real hardware, it seems a very extensive hack!


Backlight mod.

You have a point their.


----------



## Haider Raza (Oct 13, 2016)

Poor guy wasted his 8years for a gbc game. But what can I say Thanks!? :/


----------



## Sliter (Oct 13, 2016)

Haider Raza said:


> Poor guy wasted his 8years for a gbc game. But what can I say Thanks!? :/


why wasted?


----------



## Haider Raza (Oct 13, 2016)

Sliter said:


> why wasted?


Sun & Moon :/


----------



## Sliter (Oct 13, 2016)

Haider Raza said:


> Sun & Moon :/


don't get it lol how it's related?


----------



## Haider Raza (Oct 13, 2016)

Sliter said:


> don't get it lol how it's related?


Graphics :l


----------



## ih8ih8sn0w (Oct 13, 2016)

Haider Raza said:


> Sun & Moon :/


New games dont stop rom hacks from being good...


----------



## Haider Raza (Oct 13, 2016)

ih8ih8sn0w said:


> New games dont stop rom hacks from being good...


Really?


----------



## Sliter (Oct 13, 2016)

Haider Raza said:


> Graphics :l


and???
the idea was to look retro, this is propousely made on GBC style :v not being made since gbc times lol


----------



## Haider Raza (Oct 13, 2016)

Sliter said:


> and???
> the idea was to look retro, this is propousely made on GBC style :v not being made since gbc times lol


Well I have 900gbc games on my 3ds xl but never played one. I had this thought in my mind. Why should I waste my time on old games. If there are new games been released every week. :/


----------



## Arras (Oct 13, 2016)

Jayro said:


> Don't worry guys, when this comes out, I'll download it, re-upload it with a 1MB dummy file to avoid copyright flags, and put it into my sig with the other fan projects.


Last Impact isn't even down. Isn't it more polite to at least wait until the thing gets a C&D before rehosting it?


----------



## ih8ih8sn0w (Oct 13, 2016)

Haider Raza said:


> Well I have 900gbc games on my 3ds xl but never played one. I had this thought in my mind. Why should I waste my time on old games. If there are new games been released every week. :/


Why play something that had real work and thought put into it when I can just buy the same recycled game each year... Just because you don't enjoy high quality, retro style games doesn't mean other people agree with you.


----------



## Haider Raza (Oct 13, 2016)

ih8ih8sn0w said:


> Why play something that had real work and thought put into it when I can just buy the same recycled game each year... Just because you don't enjoy high quality, retro style games doesn't mean other people agree with you.


Did I said it's bad for others? I kinda said Thanks. :l


----------



## ih8ih8sn0w (Oct 13, 2016)

Haider Raza said:


> Did I said it's bad for others? I kinda said Thanks. :l


Your entire message came off as "this thanks is meaningless"


----------



## Haider Raza (Oct 13, 2016)

ih8ih8sn0w said:


> Your entire message came off as "this thanks is meaningless"


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :/
Sorry if you fell like that.


----------



## ww97 (Oct 13, 2016)

Arras said:


> Last Impact isn't even down. Isn't it more polite to at least wait until the thing gets a C&D before rehosting it?


To you and anybody who is worried about C&D, *it's legitimate and won't make a C&D unless the ROM Hack would be distributed in patch (IPS, etc.) format. But if the hacked ROM would be distributed, it may cause a C&D. And Note: The killed projects were fan-games at all.*


----------



## migles (Oct 13, 2016)

ww97 said:


> To you and anybody who is worried about C&D, *it's legitimate and won't make a C&D unless the ROM Hack would be distributed in patch (IPS, etc.) format. But if the hacked ROM would be distributed, it may cause a C&D. And Note: The killed projects were fan-games at all.*


my concern is...
twitch is a service. like youtube and other websites it makes money...

twitch is doing a twitch plays pokemon,
currently it's doing with a romhack from a nintendo game (and work)
of course twitch is making money, (unless the owner is an excentric milionair) but are the developers of that hack earning money?
is nintendo ok and will nintendo get an eye twitch knowing they are using nintendo IP and work as a money machine?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 13, 2016)

migles said:


> my concern is...
> twitch is a service. like youtube and other websites it makes money...
> 
> twitch is doing a twitch plays pokemon,
> ...


Well seeing how they've already played through Pokemon Brown, another ROMHack (by the same devs, actually) and Nintendo didn't care, I can't imagine they'd care about this, either.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 13, 2016)

Looks cool. I like the Crystal engine/generation. I might have to give this a go once its available to the public.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 13, 2016)

Haider Raza said:


> Graphics :l


This is a GBC romhack. People love the graphics of gen 1/2.  What do you expect a X/Y art style? Gen 2 is my favorite because of the graphics.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 13, 2016)

Not sure if I can play on such an old engine especially since the gameplay is really slow on the old ones.


----------



## sliver123 (Oct 13, 2016)

I remember playing a few years(maybe 5 years ago)ago, something similiar(ashgray), and it was much better than the ''original'' gba games ruby/, because it had a lot of things like the anime, and the anime started going from good to bad to good again(too bad of the last ep of the goodbye xyz), so there is a high chance that this game will get more votes than the original gbc( a game can't be judged without trying it for a long time, not just till 1 badge)


----------



## Sliter (Oct 13, 2016)

Haider Raza said:


> Well I have 900gbc games on my 3ds xl but never played one. I had this thought in my mind. Why should I waste my time on old games. If there are new games been released every week. :/


why do you add 900 gb games to not play them? lol the diea is not getting a lot of games and wait the will to play come, is wanting to playa game, than you get it :v
you are doing wrong XD
Also, it's a new game, with old engine (+ extras)... it's more like rockman 9~10 that was retro, that don't mean the game was old or bad xp




sliver123 said:


> I remember playing a few years(maybe 5 years ago)ago, something similiar(ashgray), and it was much better than the ''original'' gba games ruby/, because it had a lot of things like the anime, and the anime started going from good to bad to good again(too bad of the last ep of the goodbye xyz), so there is a high chance that this game will get more votes than the original gbc( a game can't be judged without trying it for a long time, not just till 1 badge)


there are something I think is funny with the western fandom ...
The games came first, them the anime, but everyone want the games besing based on the anime ... thanks to this the original series (now being producted worldwide with a lot of the western " view" influencing it) is going to a bad way.. starting from pikachu doing "pikapika"instead of its original sound, the stuff starting to be more childish, even pudding a lot on "kodomo" products like the Z-ring ...there where product like these before but where abse don the anime ... Remeber when BW there was nice shounen animation and a huge and heavy story? this is the way japan wanted to give it but come XY with worldwide productiona dn wich progress we got? more base on anime, stuff turned directly to kids agian

the anime was to me a spionoff, just fillers.. oh welll
[sorry for throw my deceptions here, I'm heavely disappointed with "western pokemon"  and how it influence the root of the series.... =3=]


----------



## Arras (Oct 13, 2016)

ww97 said:


> To you and anybody who is worried about C&D, *it's legitimate and won't make a C&D unless the ROM Hack would be distributed in patch (IPS, etc.) format. But if the hacked ROM would be distributed, it may cause a C&D. And Note: The killed projects were fan-games at all.*


Yeah, I know, I said as much on the first page of the thread. All I meant was that there's no need to create anti-c&d reuploads when a c&d hasn't even happened (and will likely never happen, for both this and Last Impact).


----------



## Haider Raza (Oct 13, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> This is a GBC romhack. People love the graphics of gen 1/2.  What do you expect a X/Y art style? Gen 2 is my favorite because of the graphics.


I didn't say that I don't like em. I use to play my gbc when it was popular back in 2000 when I got mine. I remember that I use to play pokemon blue on it. Old games time have now gone. Now its time for the new games. Past has been past. Now future is your future. :l


----------



## Sliter (Oct 13, 2016)

Haider Raza said:


> I didn't say that I don't like em. I use to play my gbc when it was popular back in 2000 when I got mine. I remember that I use to play pokemon blue on it. Old games time have now gone. Now its time for the new games. Past has been past. Now future is your future. :l


but it's a new game, in old style, come on... again, wans't a problem to rockman 9 and 10 XD


----------



## Jayro (Oct 13, 2016)

Arras said:


> Last Impact isn't even down. Isn't it more polite to at least wait until the thing gets a C&D before rehosting it?


Yeah, of course. I just like to be prepared though.


----------



## Pluupy (Oct 13, 2016)

Jesus christ after so many years of development you'd think they would just make their own game instead of leeching off a copyrighted game. So much wasted time.


----------



## TechyTurtle (Oct 14, 2016)

If this is a Rom hack I'm totally playing this on the 3ds


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 14, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> Jesus christ after so many years of development you'd think they would just make their own game instead of leeching off a copyrighted game. So much wasted time.


You too? Seriously?

Why are there people bitching on other's work? Can't they just do what they want and have fun doing so?


TechyTurtle said:


> If this is a Rom hack I'm totally playing this on the 3ds


Cough


----------



## NuikopeaDemon (Oct 14, 2016)

*I CAN'T WAIT TO PLAY THIS!!!!

ITS ABOUT TIME =) *


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 14, 2016)

NuikopeaDemon said:


> *I CAN'T WAIT TO PLAY THIS!!!!
> 
> ITS ABOUT TIME =) *


This why they r hording it til December LOL


----------



## NuikopeaDemon (Oct 14, 2016)

Shadow#1 said:


> This why they r hording it til December LOL



Grrrrrr THE IPS file should be RELEASED NOOWWWWWWW

(I can wait lol) its not the end of the world


----------



## Jayro (Oct 14, 2016)

Yeah, if it's completed, shouldn't they release it now, and not a month_ AFTER_ it will be overlooked by Sun and Moon..?


----------



## Sliter (Oct 14, 2016)

Jayro said:


> Yeah, if it's completed, shouldn't they release it now, and not a month_ AFTER_ it will be overlooked by Sun and Moon..?


agree you :v


----------



## Plstic (Oct 14, 2016)

WHERE IS MY IPS PATCH REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## cearp (Oct 14, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Backlight mod.
> You have a point their.


gbc has no backlight mod, only front light


----------



## Sliter (Oct 14, 2016)

cearp said:


> gbc has no backlight mod, only front light


still good, bck 2000' when I had my GBC I dreamed to make a mod of this with it .... then I got a gba and still ream about making a back/frontlight mod hahah


----------



## bajol (Oct 14, 2016)

oh a 2nd gen game, would prefer if it was a 3rd gen (or even better 5th gen)


----------



## Stack3r (Oct 14, 2016)

Gonna play this on my 3ds when it comes out


----------



## xtheman (Oct 14, 2016)

cearp said:


> gbc has no backlight mod, only front light


Buy a GB boy colour. 

It has a backlit screen, is 30ish bucks, and has 66 games on the device.


----------



## Sliter (Oct 14, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Buy a GB boy colour.
> 
> It has a backlit screen, is 30ish bucks, and has 66 games on the device.


I was wanting one of this but I don't liked much the design XD I had the diea of trying getting an actual gbc caseto swapp but I saw it may not fit :v 
also the link and stufs of it work correctly ?


----------



## xtheman (Oct 14, 2016)

Sliter said:


> I was wanting one of this but I don't liked much the design XD I had the diea of trying getting an actual gbc caseto swapp but I saw it may not fit :v
> also the link and stufs of it work correctly ?



I think you wanted to get a case swap. It won't work as the device is a bit wider length and width wise
It seems link cable is a hit or miss. (haven't been able to test it) Some reported it worked and others didn't. Infrared box is fake. Special cartridges that have rumble and other stuff seem to work. (Only tested a rumble cartridge)

I don't have a Everdrive GB yet so i don't know if that works.


----------



## Sliter (Oct 14, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> I think you wanted to get a case swap. It won't work as the device is a bit wider length and width wise
> It seems link cable is a hit or miss. (haven't been able to test it) Some reported it worked and others didn't. Infrared box is fake. Special cartridges that have rumble and other stuff seem to work. (Only tested a rumble cartridge)
> 
> I don't have a Everdrive GB yet so i don't know if that works.


lol fake infrared xD
well it have the pros and cons XD but not sure if i would get one, I think lighmod my gba would be better xD(maybe if I had money to waste of cosue I would get one since I'm curious :v )


----------



## xtheman (Oct 14, 2016)

Sliter said:


> lol fake infrared xD
> well it have the pros and cons XD but not sure if i would get one, I think lighmod my gba would be better xD(maybe if I had money to waste of cosue I would get one since I'm curious :v )


Unlike most bootlegs this actual has more then 10 games. It has 66 different games then the rest are repeats. The game menu shows up if you have no cartridge. 

The screen is a bit different then a regular gameboy color. 

I still prefer my gameboy color over that though.


----------



## Sliter (Oct 14, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Unlike most bootlegs this actual has more then 10 games. It has 66 different games then the rest are repeats. The game menu shows up if you have no cartridge.
> 
> The screen is a bit different then a regular gameboy color.
> 
> I still prefer my gameboy color over that though.


the games are GB games or nes games? getting a mult game cart is cheap nowadays too XD


----------



## xtheman (Oct 14, 2016)

Sliter said:


> the games are GB games or nes games? getting a mult game cart is cheap nowadays too XD


All GB. (Some are just the ports of nes games though)


----------



## cearp (Oct 14, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Buy a GB boy colour.
> 
> It has a backlit screen, is 30ish bucks, and has 66 games on the device.


lol yeah i know but it looks a little ugly, i know it's basically the same but a chinese copy doesn't feel right!
it might feel nice to play old games on the original hardware, but i think if that original hardware isn't original and it's just a copy... forget it


----------



## bradzx (Oct 15, 2016)

I have one word to describe this hack.



Btw what is name of music they use?  It sound like title screen to me.


----------



## geekish ninja (Oct 17, 2016)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> As long as it's just the patch and not a prepatched rom, it's technically ok as its not directly using copyrighted content (beyond the title). Still won't stop Nintendo from trying to get it taken down.


This. If it's a patch for a rom nintendo can't do anything.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 18, 2016)

My Everdrive is waiting for this


----------



## froggestspirit (Oct 18, 2016)

cearp said:


> would this rom even work on real hardware, it seems a very extensive hack!


It should. The only thing that could be an issue is if vram was accessed outside of the period it's supposed to be (which It's not too hard to keep it in that period unless you're turning a GB game into GBC)


----------



## xdarkmario (Oct 22, 2016)

Give it a couple of days after launch for the big N to come shut it down


----------

